# Took new boat fishing



## bryan28 (Aug 22, 2013)

Took my SeaArk 2072 vfx fishing today with my dad and an old Army buddy. Was the first time fishing out of the boat. We caught several large Gafftop, a small stingray and my buddy hooked a small shark but lost it at the boat. Not exactly what we were after but first slime in the boat is first slime. And those cats were slimey! I've never eaten Gafftop but have heard they're decent eating so we kept them to try.


----------



## coach57 (Mar 23, 2010)

Glad yâ€™all got some action on the new rig. Iâ€™ve eaten my share of gaff top over the years and in my opinion, they are clean and a delicious fish, but like you said, just gotta get past all the slime!


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

Yes sir.


----------



## OutlawDave (Mar 1, 2017)

Yea another fellow SeaArk owner, Ive got BXT220 and love it


----------



## bryan28 (Aug 22, 2013)

OutlawDave said:


> Yea another fellow SeaArk owner, Ive got BXT220 and love it


I really like mine so far but do wish it came as a 22 footer. With that big center console the 20 is a little tight with 3 full grown men. Wouldn't want a 4th onboard. I know they make a 24 but that's too big for me.

I have a Motorguide xi5 w/gps on mine and that thing is awesome! Love the anchor feature and the feature that maintains your current heading.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

A day on the boat with your dad and an old Army buddy in your new boat is already a win. You got some pull on your lines. And yes, gafftop is good to eat - even better if someone else cleans them for you, but you can't have everything.

Thanks for the report. A good day on the water is a good day.


----------



## bryan28 (Aug 22, 2013)

Went to the North jetties today. On the way out kept seeing blowups and the baitfish jumping. The fishfinder showed a bunch of fish. All we caught in those areas were more Gafftop. Lot of dolphins in the area too. Made it out to the end of the jetties and caught a 3 ft Bonnethead shark we took home to try. Some of the prettiest white filets I've ever seen.


----------



## bryan28 (Aug 22, 2013)

Had a family fish fry at bro-in-laws house yesterday. Dad fried a bunch of blue cats he had and the bonnethead shark we caught the other day. Everyone agreed the shark was excellent. Even better than the catfish.


----------



## smithpointangler (Apr 30, 2010)

*Sea Ark*

Did you get your rig at Northshore Marine ?


----------



## bryan28 (Aug 22, 2013)

smithpointangler said:


> Did you get your rig at Northshore Marine ?


No, it was bought in TN.


----------



## dennis_99 (Feb 27, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Nice. I had blacktip shark many years ago. I thought it was excellent.


----------

